# pre-Gagarin cosmonaut



## Lew Rockwell Fan (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm not sure when this was made. I remember that people were still discussing this and some similar controversies in the 70s.








						The Cosmonaut cover up (Russian Space Documentary)
					

In 1961, the Soviet media reported that Yuri Gagarin had become the first man in space. However, with the breakup of the Soviet Union and the release of previously classified documents, an astonishing truth has been unearthed. The first man in space…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2020)

Vladimir IIyusihin ?


----------

